# Buying TV LCD or LED with full HD



## click_nature (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need suggestions for buying a TV.... I am a novice not much can i say on technical aspect... hence have truned for your help.......

So as a beginner below is the list which i require..... your help is required on the technical and suggestion for best possible TV set that i can go ahead with....

BUDGET : 35000 INR

1) Viewing distance is anout 15-18 feets
2) should be 32 to 40 inch screen
3) picture and sound quality should be good


Anything else which you can suggest what my Television set should have ???

Would like to buy in months time..... hence very much help and suggestion are required


----------



## Minion (Jun 28, 2012)

For 32"
Look for these models
Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 Television
See link
Philips 32PFL6506 | Television | Flipkart.com
Sony 32EX550 Television
Sony 32EX550 | Television | Flipkart.com
Sony BRAVIA 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 Television
Sony KLV-32NX520 IN5 | Television | Flipkart.com
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5000PRMXL Television
Samsung UA32D5000PRMXL | Television | Flipkart.com
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R Television
Samsung LA32D580K4R | Television | Flipkart.com

For 40"
Toshiba 40AV10 Television
Toshiba 40AV10 | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 28, 2012)

@click_nature

You can think of these two models-

Sony NX520 = 34,900/-
Samsung 35EH5000 = 34,500/-

(price at Pune)

I am in the dilemma of the same


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung 32" LED 32EH5000 costs around 33k, you can also get the old model which is discontinued now but it is much-much better than EH5000 i.e. 32D5000 for 37k


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Since users above me have already posted the models of well branded TVs, you can surely chose one of them as per your requirement.

Now about the technical stuff you want in your HDTV:

1. Check its resolution. 720p is decent, but seeing your budget you must get your TV which has 1080p (a.k.a Full HD). It would provide you the best video quality (for HD stuffs)

2. Check the aspect ratio of the TVs, the higher the ratio, the better deep picture quality it provides.

3. Check the sound output power, the larger the better (but if you are planning to buy external music system or speakers, then this point doesnt matter much)

4. Check about the HDMI ports, USB ports (and what all formats they support) and all the connectivities port, the more, the better option you have to connect your devices (PC, camera, camcorders, external output devices) to it.

5. Since you are planning to buy LED/LCD tv, the viewing distances doesnt matter much, but well of course the farther the better. So checking the viewing distance you have provided all the above mentioned TV are a YES for this criteria.

Now from my personal experience, I have felt that Sony's HDTV with the Bravia engine supported by xReality provides superior quality compared to its competitors, plus, its LEDTV support Wi-fi connection with online streaming, facebook and twitter. So well they dont matter much, but its always good to have options ready for a longer use. And I am sure buying a TV at 35k is not an everyday thing. So do check for stuffs which you think will be able to be with you for a longer run.


----------

